

Ask HN: Heroku is down for us... is this affecting anyone else? - friendstock


======
djoncarlson
You just made my day. I pushed my first snapshot to heroku last night after
working furiously to meet the self-imposed "working prototype by Friday
morning" milestone I had for myself. At 2am I pushed up to Heroku and my
working local prototype never came close to loading. I went to sleep wondering
what I and messed up so horribly that the first page couldn't even render on
the Heroku servers. All is not lost!

------
bscofield
Please check <http://status.heroku.com/> for details - we've seen two issues
this morning, so updates will be posted there (and to @herokustatus)

------
thedjinn
Yes, a friend of mine is having trouble too. Not every app seems down though.

